# UA4WHX

## RA3CQ

RU6YY   :

http://flickr.com/photos/tags/ua4whx/

  - QSL    .

----------


## Yan

> - QSL    .


,

----------


## apg

QSO  3  4  .     ,           - .

----------


## Yan

> "   "?


  ,  ,   1,5-2

----------


## apg

> - .


   .
 -  .

----------


## Yan

> ,  , , " "?


     ,    500 ,     $ ,         2-3,  5-8.     (  ),       ?

----------


## rv6ali

, -,   .

----------


## rv6ali

,    ,   ,   . hi-hi!!
      ,   $$$ -   ,   .
    ,    .

----------


## rv6ljk

.    ,      9J  80 .   . .        ,  -   .

----------


## YL2MU

> .
>    UA4WHX    QSL   QSO (  200).
>       .
>     -      ,     - .
>  ,  - QSL  ,   .


      .
      .
  ,              .   -    ST???      .   ,   20 (  -  28)     $1  $1.10 - 1.20.  1 IRC.     5      20 .        ""-, ..        QSL. ,       "" .     ! 
  -  ,   .   ,     !     .  , , , W3HNK  -      ,      - . $1  1 IRC -    ,    ,    .   .
  "" -        .   -  ""  :Smile:        ""  I  EA ,     .      .
   ,     - . ,    .    ,   .   .       . ,     ,         .    :   -   .    ,    .    -  .
   LoTW .  -  ,    .  -   "".
        .       .  UA4WHX     .     :Smile:     .
P.S. 50 .   $2  +1 IRC.       .   $1.20    20   ,  $1.10 -  .    .            "" 3   20  -  15 QSL-.

----------


## va2wdq

,       ? ,   , ,   ))        .   -    .      IRC . -,       .   ,   -        ))

,     -  DX-   ,   SASE   "".

   QSL   40-50 QSO  15-20  .   IRC.  QSL    ,       QSL,     .    4  5  .     .   DX  .   .

      -         -    paypal-o.      ,     ))

         DXCC,           .

73!

----------


## YL2MU

[quote="va2wdq"]



> ,   , ,   ))


  -   !




> .   -    .      IRC .


   ,      .




> -,       .


       QSL $3  2 IRC - , ,     ?          .     !
      -   .



> ,   -        ))


  :Smile: 

    ?
 ""     QSO c FW      $2   .    YL,    ""  ,    !  ,  QSL (    )           QSL.   ,    .   ,     (Prioritaire)  20        $1.      $2.      $3. ,         , .        :Smile: 
 , ,   , -   ""    . !    ? ,    :Sad: 
    .       .     .
  -  , .  , ,   ,  ,    2000   DXCC Challenge?      $1  $2,  ,   .    ....   :Smile:

----------


## RU3OW

QSL 5-     ,   e-mail,     . 3   .     QSL-   .        QSL ,   .........

----------


## RA3CQ

To VA2WDQ

>  -    .    >  IRC . 

 ,   ,  .
  UA4WHX    .
     .

     .
 ,     UA4WHX     .

         QSL -    . 
   ,   QSL .

----------


## UA4AZ

"-" OK3AA  qrz.com. 

More that 2 USD = direct immediately.
2 USD = direc in 2-3 month approx.
1 USD or IRC = by QSL Bureau immediately. (1 USD is not i naf for International mail from OK).
QSL received via QSL Bureau = via QSL Bureau in 1-2 years, because many double QSOs!

    !
 - !
  ,       - :
20 USD = direct     !

----------


## UA9KZ

, !

     , .
     ,   .

          .
        QSL  

      .

----------


## R3VA

> .
>         QSL  
> 
>       .


          ,  QSL 
  "" !   (WHX)  ,   
 HAM's  1-IRC + SAE  7 QSL ....  ,,  20 QSL  3-IRC+ 3 SAE ..  .    HAM's   !    1   ,    40 QSL "" ...   5-6  
  ,  "" !        "" ,      "".

----------


## UA9KZ

> 1   ,    40 QSL "" ...   5-6  
> 
>   ,  "" !        "" ,      "".


        ,   .
          ,   .
         - .

       .   QSL-  .
       -   LoTW.

----------


## RU3OW

To RX3VA
 ,     ,        ?  ,     , - -    .      QSO , . 87 QSO .     - W3HNK. N2OO. N7CQQ.G3TXF   ,   .....
 -      1 USD  7 QSO.    ,       ,     ,  ,    QSO. 73 !

----------


## RA3CQ

UA4WHX  " ".
""       .
   UA4WHX   .
  .

http://www.russianpost.ru/portal/ru/...e/local#letter

http://www.russianpost.ru/portal/ru/...local#bookpost

----------


## RU3OW

To RX3VA
      RA3CQ.     3-4 ,         .       QSL   -  ,       .    ,   .

----------


## RA3CQ

To RX3VA
  , .   :Smile: 
   WHX   190 QSO   .
     . 
  -     QSL-,   LoTW .
 ,   ...
 ,     ,     ,  ,   " " (  ,   ).
     .
  ,  ,      ,             - .
, ,    ,  .
          .
        LoTW GM3OOK.

>  , ... -   !

.
.
  ,     ,  LoTW -  ,    QSL-,    .
    QSL   ,    - .

----------


## HFuser

...
   ,          .   ,      ,  QSL     ,,    2003     . ,          .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ...
>    ,          .   ,      ,  QSL     ,,    2003     . ,          .


     .       ,       - ,        -   . ,      .         -   ,   ?  ,  ?         .    - .    ?
   73,

----------


## RV4CT

"-" OK3AA  qrz.com. 

More that 2 USD = direct immediately. 
2 USD = direc in 2-3 month approx. 
1 USD or IRC = by QSL Bureau immediately. (1 USD is not i naf for International mail from OK). 
QSL received via QSL Bureau = via QSL Bureau in 1-2 years, because many double QSOs! 

    ! 
 - ! 
  ,       - : 
20 USD = direct     ! 


"  "
 2 QSL-  OK3AA (   ET3JA) -  17  2008   ,    2009 , . .       !   :Very Happy:

----------


## UA9KZ

> -     ,    email   .


  .
 UA4WHX-  DX-!

----------


## RX4HX

!
  -   :  4        UA4WHX,  ,   . ,    ?   -  7 (!)    - .     100 ,       -     .   ,       ?

----------


## RX4HX

:

/ 2040 
,  426000

    ,   -  ,  .    ?

----------


## RV9CX

> -      
> .


 ,      .  ...

----------


## RV9CX

> ..   ,    .


     .  ,   ,   ,         -    .



> 700..800 QSL


  . ,    , ,            ,  -      ?



> ...


  ,    ,           ,   ,     ""   .

        ! ,  -           ...

----------


## R8TX

Interview with Vlad, UA4WHX

http://dx-hamspirit.com/2009/05/inte...h-vlad-ua4whx/

DX World received details of an interesting interview between worldwide well known DXpeditioner Vlad, UA4WHX and Wolf, OE1WHC of Documentary Archives Radio Communication, in Austria.

The near 15 minute interview can be found here as well as QSL card samples of Vlads trips and a table of his activities.

----------


## R8TX

> +1


,  ,  .        ,         :Smile:

----------


## Alex Shapovalov

> !
>   -   :  4        UA4WHX,  ,   . ,    ?   -  7 (!)    - .     100 ,       -     .   ,       ?


  ,     UA4WHX.

----------


## UA9KZ

> - " " WHX.    .


    UA4WHX   .
  QSL      .
  ,   - .

----------


## ua4wi

> :"          
>  " 
> 
> de UR0MC


...    ...
...   ,   .

...  ,  QSL-    ...  

...         :Smile: ))

PS:....    ...  ""  
     .... ,        ...

----------


## RV9CX

> :"          
>  "


, , ...   .          - ,         "", ,     . ,        ,       . ,  - ,     ..

----------


## RA3CQ

To UA4WI

>... ,  QSL ....   . 
>...     ... ... .


,   ....
     UA4WHX .
      ,  .
    .
  .
        ,   ,          QSL.
  .
        .   :Smile:

----------


## RZ0AF

> ...  ""


-, UA6LV     ,  ,        ""  .             .

----------


## UR0MC

> PS:....    ...  ""  
>      .... ,        ...


 - :-)     ,         UA4WHX,      ..     160  .   5A7A- 100   .      160  :-)     .
          160  .    .

----------


## VOVAN.59

-"    -   ."      .     - "    ...". " "  ,  , -?". ,   - .  .   ,     .    -    .  ,    -   .   .     -   ,   -  .  ,    . - ,    - . -.
    73,

----------


## UA9KZ

> .. UA4WHX       !
>   ...


 
     .
     .

----------


## RA3CQ

, - (   UA4WHX?) ?
 QSL,   ,    .
,  ,            -?

----------


## RK4FB

> . -          WHXa.


,      ?  - ,   ...       QSL    eQSL.cc -    ,   ,    -    .      . 

     ,        ,     ...            ,    ?      ,  "     ,     "    ... 

 -  ,        ,       10- ?      --     -   ?

PS.     -   UA4WHX   .

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*
    ,      .
,    ,  WHX    ,    ?

----------


## VOVAN.59

> RK4FB
> 
> *UR0MC*
>     ,      .
> ,    ,  WHX    ,    ?
> 
> 
> ,   .  ,   ,   .


  ,   ,  ,  ,   -      ,          ?    .       ?      ,   .    ?       ?
  73,

----------


## RA3CQ

To UA4WI

,      ?

----------


## UR0MC

,   WHXa      :Laughing:

----------


## RA3CQ

To UA4WI

 WHX    ,     .
  , ,   QSL,   ?
   .

      WHX ?

http://www.svezhyveter.ru/ru/travel.htm

----------


## VK5MAV

> WHX ?
> 
> http://www.svezhyveter.ru/ru/travel.htm


http://www.sv-agency.udm.ru/sv/aboutus.htm -    -       ... :-)
    -       -       ... :-)

----------


## egog

qsl       ,    MGR         .   ....?

----------


## egog

,        ,    , ,   ,        .

----------


## ew4dx

.  :Very Happy:    .  -  !    .    -    ,    .      .        QSL. ,   .

----------


## RA3CQ

.....
        .
     ,       ,      .
   .
   ,  WHX     QSL,      . 
  (  , )   .

----------


## ua4wi

.




> ,  ,   QSL      !!!



...,   ,      ....            ?
....   ....         .
.... QSL       .
....     ...        ...

----------


## RA3CQ

To EW4DX

,  .
 ,  -...   -   .
  .
    , , , .
   .
  ,     .
  .
      ,    .
  .
,   , WHX     .
      .

To UA4WI
>         > ? 

 ,   .
,    .

----------


## ew4dx

,  ,   .       .     WHX-   -   .      , .         ?

----------


## ew4dx

,     ...  :Smile:        ,    ?        ?  :Smile:

----------


## ew4dx

> WHX        ,      
>       ,             qso


     .   ?                 ?  :Laughing:   ,    - ,   ,      ...        .

----------


## ew4dx

,   ,   -       .    , ,       .     -     .           .  :Crazy:      -  .          .  :Smile:     .

----------


## 4L5A



----------


## 4L5A

..... -      " ",     - .  ,    17  2005  03:41 UTC   UA6LV     (,   .  .)? 


          DXCC 


   DX

----------


## RA3CQ

QSL  ,      .
  .... ,        WHX   ,   ,   " ".

----------


## R3VA

> ,    ! *RV4WCB*


      ,  ?

----------


## R3VA

> FT5** ( )    7 . ,   RZ4WZ.


 TNX   QSO  5-   -150- "2500"!
     ,       QSL
 FR/T  5 !  -   ,, - ... ..        , direct  !
    ...  Hi  -    HAM   !

 P.S.            F6KOP ?
     !

----------


## DL5XJ

. 
     ,   ...
   .
...

      , UA4WHX     (  ) . 

DL5XJ

----------


## 4L5A

,      ,      <> 
       WHX         ,              
                 qso          

       73             Al 4L5A

----------


## 4L5A

> .
> _________________
> , RZ0AF


  :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3CQ

To RX3VA

, .
  QSL- WHX    DXCC -     .
WHX  .

----------


## R3VA

> QSL- WHX    DXCC -     . 
> WHX  .


        (    ..
 ). ,     "  "  NC1L  NN1N (  ARRL   DXCC)
      ""!

----------


## 4L5A

,     
    WHX          ,     
   ,  ,                
  ,     ARRL         
          DXCC       ,           
     ,    
            ,     
             73              Al 4L5A

----------


## egog

[quote="RX3VA "]


> QSL- WHX    DXCC -     . 
> WHX  .


,        qso     .          ua4whx ?

----------


## VK5MAV

> .  ,   Blak list  
> ....?      ,   "" !
> .


-, , ... :-)

,        -        -  ,  ...
      -   .      ... :-)

   -       -      ,      .

----------


## UR0MC

> ,    WHX ,             WHX      ? :-)
>         73          Al 4L5A


   100%

----------


## R9LZ

DL5XJ

 !
.

----------


## R3VA

> .


   , !
 ,  WHX    .

Dobry den,.......!
> 
> Poka nikakie QSL za Afriku ne vysylalis.
> 
> 223 QSO - eto mnogo. Reshite kak hotite. *No ne stoit skupitisia, ya
> zhe ne poskupilsia 2 godami svoei zhyzni.*> 
> A tak - cherez biuro, pozhaluista, no chut pozdnee.
> 
> 73,
> VB

  ""  " "  
           Black list !

P.S.      ....   ""..  .
        !

----------


## UR0MC

> **5XJ
> 
>   .
> 
> 
>    , !
>  ,  WHX    .
> 
> Dobry den,.......!
> ...


         .   -  .

----------


## DL5XJ

> **5XJ
> 
>   .
> 
> 
>    , !


,   .      .. 
       .

 DL   .       - .

 ""    .

----------


## RU3OW

no chut pozdnee. -

----------


## RX1AL

,     BCC-Treff  Hamvention 2009    ...      ,      .       .       ,   ,   75%   .

     ,      -   -        . :(

----------


## RU3OW

....!!!   " "      .      ?!      MNGR.

----------


## RX3DU

> UA4WHX      .......


    ..

----------


## RA3CQ

,         - .
  .
      QSL -   (.  100-200),   ()  (   DXCC   (-) ).
, ,       1-3 .
  .           .
     ( ,   ).
    .
       .

----------


## rv6ljk

,  . F6FNU       .     IRC  ,   ,    90-   RW6HS   ,          FNU   ,    .
   , UA6LAM,   ,          ,   "-- ?",      ,      , WHX  ,   ,   ,     ?  .     2007 .     (!!!)    (!!!)   WHX    .  ,           .    ,    ,       . ,  ...      , ,   WHX.            .
    .     ,  ,   .   -   ,    .     WHX  .    10 ,             .

----------


## Pavel1335

.       UA4WHX.
    ,    .   ,       ,   .
  ,         29 QSL-.  ,      .  ,       .    73 .
   .   ,   QSO    QSL.
 UT4EO

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,    .   ,       ,   .
> 
>   ,         29 QSL-.  ,      .  ,       .    73 .


      .
    .
 !!!

----------


## Pavel1335

UA4WHX  -       .           .   ,      .    ,       ,        W3HNK.  .

----------


## RV9CX

> W3HNK


    ..



> P.S.     QSL  UA4WHX  , .. ,     .


 ,    4 +SASE   " ",    ..  .. 
 40    ,   ,    , ..

----------


## ux6ib

:Smile:

----------


## RN3OG

> .
>     .
>  !!!


   ""  5  qsl  direct   ...
     dxped...

----------


## R3VA

ua4whxaa@yandex.ru 
: ua4cc@remoltd.com, rz0af@rambler.ru, ra6ydx@mail.ru, ua9lp@mail.ru, at@at-communication.com, rx3va@list.ru 
: dl5xj@versanet.de, ua3quo@mail.ru 
: 26  2009 16:51:50  
: Fwd: C91VB/4 + /6  



 -     http://simplygate.com/russiandx,   () -  -  (  ),  ,           , -        ,        DL2KQ         :
--------   --------
31.08.09, 14:11, ua4whxaa@yandex.ru:
,
 2  QSL  C91VB/4 + /6       ,  ,     , ..    direct     8 30  2009.  a 21 : T88VV+3D2VB/Rotuma for DL0OV, ST2VB, 5Z4/UA4WHX, 5X1VB, Z2/UA4WHX, 7Q7VB, 3DA0VB, 7P8VB, 9J2VB, A25VB, D20VB, D60VB, 5R8VB, 5H3VMB, 2x9U0VB and 2x9X0VB.
  ,         ?

UA4WHX QSL support
--------    --------
        .

:    ,           :
:  Re: Re[5]: [russiandx] NO QSL UA4WHX  
  :  RE: Re[2]: [russiandx] Re[2]: QSL UA4WHX  
  :  Re: Re[5]: [russiandx] NO QSL UA4WHX  
   :  [russiandx] mail.qrz.ru  
: Igor Gontcharenko : 29  2008 02:58 
    (    ,   ; 
  ,   IRC,       
  )  2006...2007    .
   :           ?
        160- ( ,    
,    100    ,    
      -)   
    ....
DL2KQ,
    ,       ?

 -           ,              .
 .

P.S. 1.          .
        2.     ,  ,    ,         "  ...",      .
        3.        2006   ,  ,  .
        :   .

 :Very Happy:           .
   ...  ...  DL2KQ    ...    (ICQ,Skype,E-mail)   .

   ,    ...   E-mail   " "  ""    ,   , QSL   ?

----------


## RX1AL

*RX3VA:*
, ...   ... :wink: 
     .
  ...  WHX.

----------


## RA3CQ

>     
>   . 

 ?
    .
 :Very Happy:  
      (,   UA4WHX)   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,        .
> 
>     & 73!  RU6YY


  !

     .
  , -     
       .
 ,   ,    
   .

----------


## RT3D

To RV9CX and  all

    .
 ""   UA4WHX 40           ,   ,  10 QSL.       ,   ,    ,     .
  ,           .

73!

----------


## UA9KZ

> ""   UA4WHX 40           ,   ,  10 QSL.       ,   ,    ,     .
> 
>   ,           .


   !

----------


## R3VA

> ,        UA4WHX ?


...   ?...      WHX.   QSL manager.
   direct  35 QSL ( )   .

  e-mail  QSL- ?

  ,    E-mail ....    "".



> .


 !  :Very Happy:

----------


## RV9CX

> UA4WHX   .


  ,

----------


## UA9KZ

> UA4WHX   .


     , 
    .
          QSL.
 ,    .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,        .         ,   CFM.       5X  160 ,    RA3CQ :    .


      IOTA  53...
      .
      .      .      .

----------


## RV9CPK

> ,      
>      ,  
>  .


   ,     qsl cfm    .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,     QSL via N2OO(   )  3Y0X,    .   ,         E-mail,    , ,     LoTW.


...    3Y0X.   3- ,     .
 .  LoTW  ,      ...

----------


## RT3D

> ...    3Y0X.   3- ,     . 
>  .  LoTW  ,      ...


-    , ,  QSL  5D via N2OO    ,           ,    WHX, WHX.
  ,  DX    DL.    FB,     .

73!

----------


## RX1AL

> -    , ,  QSL  5D via N2OO    ,           .


 ,   ,   K5D  N2OO
  ,    3-4 
   OQRS.       3Y0X
   .

   DL  OH -  100%,  .
   8R,    OH0XX.
 3     ...  
  ?  LoTW  ,    .

----------


## RV9CPK

3y0x

----------


## RT3D

> 3y0x


  ,     :Very Happy:  

73!

----------


## RV9CPK

k5d      lotw    qsl- .

----------


## RV9CX

> .  . 
>     -  ,        ,    ,


 ** ,    ,  ..  . ,   ,     ,  **     (         ).
     ,    :



> 1.    .


,   ,  , ,    5-7 ,     ..

       RDA  100%  ,   ,  ,        RDA.   ,     5% QSL,      .

   ,            -           !    7 , ,  , ,       DX-.

   -- -        (    -  - online -     DX-,   ).        ** ""         . , ,      ,   .
  :   (-)  5B4/UA9CDV  (!!) 1999 ! 10     .   ,                    *15 * (!!!!) **   .    !      ,    .               ?

,   -     -    .     .     ,           -.

      !       -    ...        ..

  73, ..            ..

----------

UA4WHX   O19VB       30  40  CW.   !
http://www.qrz.com/lookup.

----------

> 


.

----------


## UX5PS

> A  19    ?


 ,   11, 15  D0A  :Razz:

----------

RL3Q

----------


## LY4OO

> ,   11, 15  D0A


   ,   19,   18  11.   ,   :Razz:

----------


## RAMZAJ

> ""   11-19.     .


      !

----------

> ,   11, 15  D0A


         "" (  " "  "  "),  "  ITU".  , ,  ,    Q,     -  ( ITU)     ,    . ,  c   R ( -     U),     W  ,     I      .

   ""       , " "    .         ..

,   "    "          ( U-).      1992       -    (    ,    U)    ITU (      ).  ITU       ""  -       ,  .

 -  "   ",   ITU.

----------

Serg

----------


## aha

.        ? :Cool: 

  55  55 (   :::: )

----------


## RA4CY

> ,   19,   18  11.   ,


   ?

----------

